# Craftsman Bandsaw Fence - good bang for the buck



## schloemoe

Looks like a pretty nic fence to me I'll bet you get plenty of use out of it…................Schloemoe


----------



## RvK

its a definite step up from what I was using before!


----------



## velo_tom

Looks a lot like my Kreg bandsaw fence I paid a few bucks more for. Mine mounted to the holes already in the bandsaw and it has a fence alignment adjustment, but like I said, I had to pay a few bucks more. Also, I had to pay extra for my resaw accessory. Looks like you got a good buy to me.


----------



## dkirtley

I picked up the fence from HF for my saw and I look at this one and I am a bit jealous. I like the t-slots that are on this one. Mine is just smooth aluminum.


----------



## Pete_Jud

Just read the reviews on craftsmans web site, most seemed to hate it. I thought I need one for my band saw, and thought this would do the trick until I read these. http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/allreviews_10155_12602_00923409000P?dataInventory=sears&dataBrand=craftsman&dataProductPageUrl=http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00923409000P&dataProductTitle=Craftsman%2520Professional%2520Universal%2520Band%2520Saw%2520Fence%2520%252823409%2529&dataProductId=00923409000P


----------



## dbhost

I own that same fence. My experience hasn't been nearly as positive. It works, more or less, but it is a nuisance to work with, and those goofy clamps simply do not hold the fence in place reliably…


----------



## RvK

huh, i probably wouldn't have got it either if i had read those reviews first lol! I found the clamps work very well with my table, although I suppose it depends on the particular table design, they are kinda wierd (I'll chaulk it up to luck be happy lol)


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## AKWoody

What about adjustment for drift?


----------



## Abbott

I may pick one up after seeing the photos. Thanks for posting this *Jei'son*.


----------



## RvK

@AK…there is no way to adjust it, its about as basic as a fence gets, tho if you got creative with some shims or used an auxiliary fence you could probably compensate.


----------



## dbhost

AKWoody, No drift adjustment what so ever… It's literally just as basic of a T-square style fence as you can get. You want parallel adjustment? Shim it between the table and the fence where it clamps on…

I am honestly not slamming this fence. It DOES work, and work well for what it is. Just don't get too mad when a clamp slips, or it doesn't behave like a $150.00 Jet, or Kreg fence…


----------



## velo_tom

Geee-eez, did I pay that much for my Kreg? Glad I sent the wife to pick it up for me. Fence works well and I like it. It is fully adjustable. But I'm afraid to even ask her if that's what we paid for it.


----------



## JollyGreen67

I bought the PC band saw at Lowe's last week - it runs like a singer sewing machine right out of the box !
NO tracking or tension problems what - so - ever ! Cut some 6×6 oak, 2 year old 4" cherry tree that had
been laying in my back yard for over 2 years. Probably the 1-1/2 horses under the hood. I also need a
fence to with my fencless saw. Still looking. An ideas out there. Table is 16×16.


----------



## BobE

I got this fence attached to a used 14" bandsaw I recently acquired. There is quite a bit of play in my fence from front to back. I have to clamp the back side of the fence to the table to keep it in place while cutting. I figured this was intentional to allow for drift adjustment, but maybe it's just worn out or possibly modified by the previous owner? No clamps on mine the previous owner drilled out the table and bolted the front guide onto it. I'm a little bummed about that since the table already had a set of mounting holes drilled and tapped from the factory. The front guide covers up the entrance to the slot on the front of the table. I imagine being able to quickly attach and remove the front guide without tools would be handy. Now I'm also a little bummed to find out I didn't get the pivot resawing guide with mine. 
I would say it would be worth $40 new.


----------



## OldGuysRule

It looks good but, the one thing I see that is kind of a bummer, you have to take off the rail to change your saw blade! My 14" Craftsman would suffer the same fate. That's the only thing about my saw I don't like, the table blade slot or split runs out the side of the table. Wish it was out the front like some other models.

But, for $40 bucks, what the heck! If it serves your use, its all good!


----------

